# Super Cedar Free Samples/Discount Code



## NWfuel (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello to all !

Every year around the start of Autumn Super Cedar offers free samples to NEW MEMBERS! Email your physical ship to address and your samples are on the way, forstarts@aol.com.

As always we offer Hearth.com members a 10% discount using  code (hearth13) in our online store, www.supercedar.com.

We would also like to thank all our supporters on this site who have added so much to our success.


Thomas,Lara,Gretchen


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 16, 2013)

what about not-quite-new members, in Canada?  

I'm just kidding, what can I say, it's the scrounger in me.  And I'm cheap....


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 16, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> what about not-quite-new members, in Canada?
> 
> I'm just kidding, what can I say, it's the scrounger in me.  And I'm cheap....


 Shipping to Canada has become so expensive. Urban Hearth is a distributor of Super Cedar and Sobies BBQ. We are looking for options as we speak.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 16, 2013)

Thomas, I was thinking last week that you would once again make this kind offer to hearth.com members. Thank you!

For those who have never used them, they are fantastic. My wife's weakest point on the stove has always been building a fire from scratch. No longer! Now she can do it with ease. We use 1/4 of a super ceder to light our fires and it works well.


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 16, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Thomas, I was thinking last week that you would once again make this kind offer to hearth.com members. Thank you!
> 
> For those who have never used them, they are fantastic. My wife's weakest point on the stove has always been building a fire from scratch. No longer! Now she can do it with ease. We use 1/4 of a super ceder to light our fires and it works well.


 
+1  I used to use Fatwood.  Fatwood works fine, but I like SuperCedars a lot better.  To  me Supercedars burn hotter and cleaner.  I bought a case of 100 last year, and as Dennis said, you can get a fire started using just 1/4 of a Supercedar, so they are also very economical.  I highly recommend them.  Get a free sample--you will like them too and want more.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 17, 2013)

Received my Super Cedars last week . . . and the credit card bill this week . . . and for a minute I was scratching my head wondering what I had bought from Northwestern Fuels and LA . . . started to think maybe it was fraud until I ran the associated phone number through the internet and saw it was the Super Cedar order . . . I think I am going senile at the age of 43. Anyways, I'm ready to burn.


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 17, 2013)

Email sent.....let's see what all the habub is about. I have a bunch of Cedar Shingles that were never used, is this the same type of stuff ?....can I burn these shingles ??


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

received my samples, things are great!  Will be placing my order this week


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 17, 2013)

SuperCedars rock!, running pellet for heat but they worked fantastic lighting my Big Green Egg, would get a half dozen starts out of one SC disk, just break off a piece and start up the charcoal with it.

nice product


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

order placed, thanks again


----------



## BrianN (Sep 17, 2013)

I have never tried Super Cedar. Guess I will have to look around the stores here and see if I can find some.
Any ideas where I could find them in Northern BC?
Thanks.


----------



## JSGAuto (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd like to try them too.

Email sent!


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 17, 2013)

NWfuel said:


> Shipping to Canada has become so expensive. Urban Hearth is a distributor of Super Cedar and Sobies BBQ. We are looking for options as we speak.



I hear you - I can drive to MIchigan and pick up stuff cheaper than shipping.  

I see small cartons of fatwood now being sold at a local Home Depot - would be great to see your product sitting on the shelves there too.  Hope you find other outlets.  Everyone raves about the product.


----------



## Jags (Sep 17, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> I have a bunch of Cedar Shingles that were never used, is this the same type of stuff ?....can I burn these shingles ??



Super Cedars are a processed product, not a solid fuel.  The suckers burn like road flares.

Yes, you can burn small amounts of cedar shingles.


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 17, 2013)

Rats, I received my cedars today and used an outdated discount code (Hearth) last week, which didn't work. Guess I should have waited a few days.


----------



## isipwater (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you, looking forward to my first try with your sample!


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 17, 2013)

NWfuel - what's the turn-around time for shipping to Michigan?   Just ordered some of your product, shipping to US since we have to cross the border sometime in the next week or so for other stuff.    We'll give them a try this winter.  I think my better half is going to like these.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 17, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Email sent.....let's see what all the habub is about. I have a bunch of Cedar Shingles that were never used, is this the same type of stuff ?....can I burn these shingles ??



Cedar shingles I believe have been treated. If so, best to not burn them. The Super Cedars are great though and low cost.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 17, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> I hear you - I can drive to MIchigan and pick up stuff cheaper than shipping.
> 
> I see small cartons of fatwood now being sold at a local Home Depot - would be great to see your product sitting on the shelves there too.  Hope you find other outlets.  Everyone raves about the product.



There is a world of difference between fatwood and super cedars. The SC win easily. In addition, fatwood should not be burned in a cat stove. Not a problem with the super cedars.

Drive over this way. We could have Thomas send them here any you could pick them up. But perhaps you have another place closer.


----------



## fossil (Sep 17, 2013)

Super Cedars are the best thing since split wood.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Sep 17, 2013)

I  sure do love me some super cedars!!


----------



## Dix (Sep 17, 2013)

Super Cedar fan here !!

Already recevied my case!!


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 17, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> NWfuel - what's the turn-around time for shipping to Michigan?   Just ordered some of your product, shipping to US since we have to cross the border sometime in the next week or so for other stuff.    We'll give them a try this winter.  I think my better half is going to like these.


 Hammers,
We are running hard this time of year so I would guess 7-10 days.

Thanks for the support !
Thomas


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 17, 2013)

jzinckgra said:


> Rats, I received my cedars today and used an outdated discount code (Hearth) last week, which didn't work. Guess I should have waited a few days.


 Hopefully Lara noticed the Hearth code and extended you the discount anyway. She does most of the time !
Thomas


----------



## pen (Sep 17, 2013)

Ordered mine a couple of days ago, like opening a Christmas present ya know you are going to love.

Thanks for the discount Thomas.

pen


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Thomas!!  My parents and I are both setup now for a couple years.

I picked up two 100 counts today.


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 17, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> There is a world of difference between fatwood and super cedars. The SC win easily. In addition, fatwood should not be burned in a cat stove. Not a problem with the super cedars.
> 
> Drive over this way. We could have Thomas send them here any you could pick them up. But perhaps you have another place closer.



Backwoods Savage - thanks so much for the kind offer. I'm using a shipping depot (got some other stuff coming there).  Just across the bridge and the super cedars are headed there too.


----------



## n3pro (Sep 17, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> SuperCedars rock!, running pellet for heat but they worked fantastic lighting my Big Green Egg, would get a half dozen starts out of one SC disk, just break off a piece and start up the charcoal with it.
> 
> nice product



I got talked into buying a Big Green Egg this summer.  The wife laughed and said "see it's not just when us women go out together that the bank account shrinks".  I've have been using Super Cedars to start it and never disappoints.  Also good to keep in a metal coffee can for the emergency winter road kit.  Sure beats a candle for heat!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 17, 2013)

n3pro said:


> Also good to keep in a metal coffee can for the emergency winter road kit. Sure beats a candle for heat!



Just don't drive into Canada. A forum member a few years ago had some in the car trunk and at customs they thought it was hashish or something.


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 17, 2013)

NWfuel said:


> Hammers,
> We are running hard this time of year so I would guess 7-10 days.
> 
> Thanks for the support !
> Thomas


 You're welcome -  happy to support a family business.  Starting small but my gut tells me we'll be back for more.


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 17, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Just don't drive into Canada. A forum member a few years ago had some in the car trunk and at customs they thought it was hashish or something.



Hmmm - guess I might have a story to tell in a week or so....


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 17, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> Hmmm - guess I might have a story to tell in a week or so....



Definitely hope you ordered the wrapped ones with labels on them.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 17, 2013)

Just ordered a green case of 100 myself.  Thanks for offering them without the wrappers, much more convenient plus my dogs won't come running at me thinking I'm eating something - crinkling noise = food to them


----------



## AlaskanMudder (Sep 18, 2013)

looking forward to trying the free samples.. I usually use paper mixed with either cardboard or egg cartons.  makes a mess and creates a lot of ash.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## begreen (Sep 18, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Just ordered a green case of 100 myself.  Thanks for offering them without the wrappers, much more convenient plus my dogs won't come running at me thinking I'm eating something - crinkling noise = food to them


Careful, Gainesburgers looked exactly like SuperCedars.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 18, 2013)

You wont be disappointed. I won a box of samples in the giveaway last year. At 1/4 per light up I still have a bunch left for this year.  A 100 case could probably last a lifetime!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 18, 2013)

begreen said:


> Careful, Gainesburgers looked exactly like SuperCedars.
> 
> View attachment 112044


Hah! I don't even consider that dog food, it looks like play dough 

Anything that makes a sound like a potato chip bag is potato chips to the dogs.  They are spoiled rotten, their food isn't cheap but good for them (Fromm's Grain Free Surf and Turf) but you'd think they are never fed the way they beg for food!


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 18, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Just ordered a green case of 100 myself.  Thanks for offering them without the wrappers, much more convenient plus my dogs won't come running at me thinking I'm eating something - crinkling noise = food to them


Yours do that too? I can't even open a zip lock in the refrigerator. Like setting off an alarm.


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 18, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Hah! I don't even consider that dog food, it looks like play dough
> 
> Anything that makes a sound like a potato chip bag is potato chips to the dogs.  They are spoiled rotten, their food isn't cheap but good for them (Fromm's Grain Free Surf and Turf) but you'd think they are never fed the way they beg for food!


Use the Fromm's myself. Orijen is great too.


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 18, 2013)

Thomas, got my 72 pack over a month ago with the email discount. Love those things. Tried on a recommendation from here, and I never looked back. I have given them to others and they say they're great. Now, if I can only get my son to order his own instead of his coming over and saying "dad, you have anymore of those Super Cedars." How can I say no?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 18, 2013)

Glad Super Cedars don't come in a can. Ever seen a cat's reaction to an electric can opener?

Meanwhile, back to Super Cedars and the discount.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 18, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Glad Super Cedars don't come in a can. Ever seen a cat's reaction to an electric can opener?
> 
> Meanwhile, back to Super Cedars and the discount.


Like those WWII ration cans! Hah! I'll send you a P38 opener, cats won't know you're opening can unless they learn you cursing trying to use it (I'm left handed, not made for left handed folks)


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 18, 2013)

Very familiar with the P38. They were in the Vietnam ration packs too. Hate the things. But to get to the peaches you would do anything. Actually we tossed the electric opener a few years ago. Simpler with the mechanical ones. Cat caught onto that one too.


----------



## mepellet (Sep 19, 2013)

Got my samples today. Looking forward to trying them out! Thanks!


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 20, 2013)

Super Cedars came in yesterday.....might try 1/4 in the firepit tonight...the rest for the woodstove.


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 20, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Super Cedars came in yesterday.....might try 1/4 in the firepit tonight...the rest for the woodstove.



Yeah - these things might be the kicker I need to get more outside fires going this year (been too busy).   Or the sauna stove - that's been horribly neglected all year too.   Crap - maybe should've ordered a bigger box... 

You know, I can almost start a fire underwater, but I'm still looking forward to taking this product for a test drive.


----------



## Bluerubi (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't usually promote products in any forum, but my super cedar sample arrived yesterday and I'm beyond impressed.  I've been using fatwood and homedepot/walmart fire starters for years, and honestly can't believe the difference when using the super cedars.  Last night I used 1/4 of a puck, no kindling, and five good sized hardwood splits just to see what it can do.  This product ignited when I barely touched the match to it, and burned so intensly that my logs had no choice but to start.  Very safely the easiest fire I have ever lit without the use of accelerants, so much so that after one use I'm going to be ordering a couple of cases today to set myself up for the year.

Thank you for a great product!


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 24, 2013)

Bluerubi said:


> I don't usually promote products in any forum, but my super cedar sample arrived yesterday and I'm beyond impressed.  I've been using fatwood and homedepot/walmart fire starters for years, and honestly can't believe the difference when using the super cedars.  Last night I used 1/4 of a puck, no kindling, and five good sized hardwood splits just to see what it can do.  This product ignited when I barely touched the match to it, and burned so intensly that my logs had no choice but to start.  Very safely the easiest fire I have ever lit without the use of accelerants, so much so that after one use I'm going to be ordering a couple of cases today to set myself up for the year.
> 
> Thank you for a great product!


 Okay, now I'm getting excited about trying the Super Cedars.....just not cold enough yet. Wanted to try in the firepit, but hated to waste it, so I hung on to it for our first fire in the woodstove. If it's as good as I'm hearing, I'll split one between two friends so they can test them out also.....bring in more business for ya


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 24, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Okay, now I'm getting excited about trying the Super Cedars.....just not cold enough yet. Wanted to try in the firepit, but hated to waste it, so I hung on to it for our first fire in the woodstove. If it's as good as I'm hearing, I'll split one between two friends so they can test them out also.....bring in more business for ya


Trust us, they are that good. Just order them because you won't want to be without them once you start burning. Lit our first fire tonight with a quarter puck left over from last year. Worked perfectly.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 24, 2013)

I laughed on this board for five or six years about the chatter about Super Cedars. I didn't need no damn pucks to start fires. Been doing it for 35 years just fine with kindling and paper. Finally ordered the samples from Thomas for a grin.

Whoa!. I don't even remember where I last put my kindling axe.


----------



## rdust (Sep 24, 2013)

I ordered 30 over the weekend I figure that should last me a long time with the BK since we only have to light them a few times a year.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 24, 2013)

I may have to order some more. I keep giving them to people and they keep ordering them and not giving any back.


----------



## lopiliberty (Sep 24, 2013)

I've never used a super cedar but I do use those half egg shaped fire starters that I get from lowers.  I usually cut them it half so they usually last me a long time


rdust said:


> I ordered 30 over the weekend I figure that should last me a long time with the BK since we only have to light them a few times a year.


 30 of those should last you lucky BK owners a lifetime


----------



## pen (Sep 24, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I may have to order some more. I keep giving them to people and they keep ordering them and not giving any back.



The box of 30 I bought lasted me 2 years, have 3/4 of one left.  I figure I gave about 10 of them away to boot but did use some homemade fire starters in between that I made with the kids for something to do.  Two of the starters I gave out to guys at work this week.  From what I heard back, it sounds like Thomas will have a couple more orders to ship out east.  

The box of 100 I ordered arrived two days ago in good shape.  It's time to burn


----------



## Bluerubi (Sep 24, 2013)

Bluerubi said:


> I don't usually promote products in any forum, but my super cedar sample arrived yesterday and I'm beyond impressed.  I've been using fatwood and homedepot/walmart fire starters for years, and honestly can't believe the difference when using the super cedars.  Last night I used 1/4 of a puck, no kindling, and five good sized hardwood splits just to see what it can do.  This product ignited when I barely touched the match to it, and burned so intensly that my logs had no choice but to start.  Very safely the easiest fire I have ever lit without the use of accelerants, so much so that after one use I'm going to be ordering a couple of cases today to set myself up for the year.
> 
> Thank you for a great product!




Feels weird replying to myself, but just placed the order today for a 100 pack at about $0.60 per puck with our discount. Broken into quarters that's a great way to spend $0.15 per new fire 

Also just received notification of shipment, so really impressed with the service as well.


----------



## pen (Sep 24, 2013)

Bluerubi said:


> Feels weird replying to myself, but just placed the order today for a 100 pack at about $0.60 per puck with our discount. Broken into quarters that's a great way to spend $0.15 per new fire
> 
> Also just received notification of shipment, so really impressed with the service as well.



Yep, I figure my homemade ones cost about $0.09 per...... for 6 cents more, and the fact that they work better than any combination of materials I've tried putting into a homemade one, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 24, 2013)

For the cost of one chain for my smallest saw a season's worth of restarts, which I do a lot in the Tropics of Virginia, is a no brainer.

I am about ready to quit talking about Super Cedars until Thomas starts giving them to me for free. Good grief, he put my recommendation on his homepage. I am thinking commission. 

Use'em. They work.


----------



## begreen (Sep 24, 2013)

Thomas runs a class act here. He sells the best starters, the best densified pressed logs and from what I hear some darn good firewood too.


----------



## McKeznak (Sep 24, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> ...Whoa!. I don't even remember where I last put my kindling axe.



Are you saying you can use these to directly start decent sized splits?
I like to get the firebox sort of preheated with a pile of paper and a log house of kindling. I'm interested what the technique is with these. 

Mind you once the winter hits here there aren't a lot of restarts going on.


----------



## begreen (Sep 24, 2013)

If the splits are nice and dry, yes. Mind you I am using softwood, typically doug fir. I can set a pair of 3" splits N/S about 2" apart. Put a chunk or two of SuperCedar between them, then put some more 2-3" splits on top, Lincoln log style and ignite. The fire will take off on its own in short order.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 24, 2013)

begreen said:


> If the splits are nice and dry, yes. Mind you I am using softwood, typically doug fir. I can set a pair of 3" splits N/S about 2" apart. Put a chunk or two of SuperCedar between them, then put some more 2-3" splits on top, Lincoln log style and ignite. The fire will take off on its own in short order.



Pretty much the same for me. There are members here that just load the whole sucker for the night fire N/S with a piece of SS under the middle splits and rock and roll. And I have done it too.


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 25, 2013)

That's how I do it.



BrotherBart said:


> There are members here that just load the whole sucker for the night fire N/S with a piece of SS under the middle splits and rock and roll. And I have done it too.


----------



## McKeznak (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow ok well now I've gotta try it. Now to find some here in Canada.


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 25, 2013)

got my 30 pack in yesterday, gave one two my neighbor to try out


----------



## Jags (Sep 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> There are members here that just load the whole sucker for the night fire N/S with a piece of SS under the middle splits and rock and roll.



I'll be your huckleberry.  No kindling.  I load the stove like I mean it, light the starter and shut the door.


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 26, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Definitely hope you ordered the wrapped ones with labels on them.



They're here (sort of - package is sitting at a UPS depot in Michigan, with some other parts).  I'm sending my wife over to pick them up on the weekend (heh heh.....)....  

The package shipped immediately after placing my order - took a few days to arrive (as expected).  Daytime temps are supposed to stay in the high 60's to low 70's this week and into the weekend so I probably won't get to test drive them for a bit...


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks to all for trying our Super Cedar firestarters. We are still receiving requests from new and old members who have not requested their free samples. I also want to thank all the Hearth members who have placed orders, I see quite a few using the hearth13 discount code.

Have a safe burning season !
Thomas


----------



## rdust (Oct 9, 2013)

rdust said:


> I ordered 30 over the weekend I figure that should last me a long time with the BK since we only have to light them a few times a year.



I've used a few pieces since I received my order.  Honestly I expected a more dense product so I was a bit skeptical before using them.  After using a 1/4 in an outside fire along with a 1/4 used in the stove a couple times I'll be a lifetime user of these things.  I was amazed how easy they light off and how long they burn really surprised me for only using a 1/4.  

For my limited use of them they seem like a great/quality product!  Good job guys!


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 9, 2013)

rdust said:


> I was amazed how easy they light off and how long they burn really surprised me for only using a 1/4.



Same here.  This past weekend I did a test drive too. I built a  sort of  "middle-out" fire that I tried to describe in another thread.  Basically wanted to see if a dog's breakfast fire would light up with no huge effort.  Stuck a quarter of the puck in the center of an assortment of splits, lit it and closed the door, as others have suggested they do. Something like 10 minutes later and it was rolling.  A nice clean easy start up (and on a warm day, with a possible questionable draft...?).   

Next step is to have my better half build a fire and use one of these.  The usual frustration she's had in the past (paper / kindling fizzles out) should disappear.  Very nice product.


----------



## 69911e (Oct 11, 2013)

*Best starter by far.*  I generally don't buy anything I can make, but these just can't be beat.
Gave away more to friends and family than I used in the stove.  Great for campfires too.
Just ordered 100 more.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 11, 2013)

I think Ive mentioned before that I get more deadfall branches on my lot than I oculd ever use up as kindling...

But from the time I won a few sample SCs in a contest here last year Ive never again used kindling.  They really are just that good.  One big box could last some 24/7 folks an entire lifetime.



Deadfall goes into the backyard firepit stack now.


----------



## intermediatic (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to sound like a marketing sock puppet but what can I say? 

This stuff is amazing. I guess since it's from Washington State, it must have nuclear waste in it to make it work like this? JK! 

Using semi-seasoned wood (15-16% from my lot… I wish it was drier, but that's what I have…), I went from ignition to secondary burns in my Morso in 30 minutes. I've never seen anything like it. 
No more struggles with newspaper for me. Fatwood has no comparison. Next time I will try burning only 1/2 a disk and see how it goes.


----------



## Jags (Oct 14, 2013)

intermediatic said:


> Next time I will try burning only 1/2 a disk and see how it goes.



You burned a whole disk.  That is enough energy to raise a hot air balloon.


----------



## Tenn Dave (Oct 14, 2013)

intermediatic said:


> Ok, I'm going to sound like a marketing sock puppet but what can I say?
> 
> This stuff is amazing. I guess since it's from Washington State, it must have nuclear waste in it to make it work like this? JK!
> 
> ...


 Man you are lucky on the wood front.  I wish I could get down to 15 - 16%.  Mine is all 19 - 21% and doesn't seem to want to go much lower.  Maybe it's the climate in Tenn.


----------



## USMC80 (Oct 14, 2013)

intermediatic said:


> Ok, I'm going to sound like a marketing sock puppet but what can I say?
> 
> This stuff is amazing. I guess since it's from Washington State, it must have nuclear waste in it to make it work like this? JK!
> 
> ...


If that measurement is on the inside face of a fresh split that is very well seasoned wood IMO.


----------



## MDFisherman (Oct 14, 2013)

Email Sent, Looking forward to trying them!


----------



## Dustin (Oct 14, 2013)

LOVE these things. I'm still working on a box from last burning a season.

As others have already mentioned, when I get home for work during the shoulder season, I load the stove up, full. Light super cedar in the lower part of the load right near the air outlet, and, fire away! 

Almost as easy as hitting the "on" switch on a heater!


----------



## begreen (Oct 14, 2013)

I found out that they are dandy for firing up the BBQ quickly too.


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 14, 2013)

Just ordered a 100 case of these, should be a great addition to my firestarting arsenal.  Haven't had any trouble with fatwood, but  these are a better deal.

Also 15-16% MC for wood in New Jersey has to be right around equilibrium.  That's very dry wood in a rather wet climate.  Definitely prime for burning.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 14, 2013)

begreen said:


> I found out that they are dandy for firing up the BBQ quickly too.


Begreen, I have been preaching the BBQ for 20 years !! What rock is that large locally? Thanks for your finding's all kidding aside.
Thomas


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 14, 2013)

For anyone thinking about buying these, you may as well get the largest amount you can to save a little money in the long run, because you will continue to use them.  

I'm pretty frugal and usually use 1/4 disc, but you can often get away with less.  Hope Thomas doesn't mind my saying that

Beats the heck out of newspaper.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 14, 2013)

Even using the Lopi GreenStart Wood Ignitor looks like a lot of work compared to using a SC.


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 14, 2013)

Treacherous said:


> Even using the Lopi GreenStart Wood Ignitor looks like a lot of work compared to using a SC.


I'd like to see some user reviews of that system some time.  Seems kind of gimmicky to me, but I'm open minded.


----------



## Oregon aloha (Oct 15, 2013)

Email Sent, I have never used a commercial fire starter before. Looking forward to trying them!


----------



## 2stoveshome (Oct 15, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> Beats the heck out of newspaper.



So do I still need to use the newspaper to get the cold air/draft out of the chimney if I use the super cedar? 
I got the newspaper smoke back feed to my room 1 in 3 times when I start the fire.  :-(


----------



## pen (Oct 15, 2013)

No need to use newspaper if there is a supercedar going in.


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 15, 2013)

2stoveshome said:


> So do I still need to use the newspaper to get the cold air/draft out of the chimney if I use the super cedar?
> I got the newspaper smoke back feed to my room 1 in 3 times when I start the fire.  :-(


You shouldn't.  If you are having a problem with weak draft at the beginning of a fire, you may want to try a "top-down" approach with the heavier fuels on the bottom, then the cedars, then some kindling on top of that, then close the door after lighting.  The super cedar starter will get the kindling going hot enough to get a draft going, like paper would, but better.  The fire then spreads downward.  That works well for a lot of people.

I never keep the door open after lighting.  Full open on the throttle should supply plenty of air until you want to turn it down.  Yes, it may get a bit smokey inside at first, but that should dissipate. YMMV as always.


----------



## 2stoveshome (Oct 15, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> You shouldn't.  If you are having a problem with weak draft at the beginning of a fire, you may want to try a "top-down" approach with the heavier fuels on the bottom, then the cedars, then some kindling on top of that, then close the door after lighting.  The super cedar starter will get the kindling going hot enough to get a draft going, like paper would, but better.  The fire then spreads downward.  That works well for a lot of people.
> 
> I never keep the door open after lighting.  Full open on the throttle should supply plenty of air until you want to turn it down.  Yes, it may get a bit smokey inside at first, but that should dissipate. YMMV as always.



Thanks for the info.  I will give your method a try when I get it.


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 15, 2013)

FWIW - I always cracked the door a bit (a certain sweet spot) on my stove to get the fire going - that was before trying the supercedar product.  So far this year I've lit 2 fires using 1/4 supercedar each time.  In both cases I lit it and closed the door.  The 1st time I tried it, the fire started super clean.  The 2nd time, as  Sprinter mentioned might happen, there was a tiny bit of smoke at first, then it was rolling along hot in no time.  I believe the only reason it was a bit smokey that 2nd time is because I tossed a bit of a sizzler in the mix (go figure, 2nd fire of the season - my bad).  I burned a couple of very small dead-standing maple branches that seemed dry as tinder - but when the heat came up a tiny bit of moisture boiled out the end of one of them.   

In either case, all I had to do was adjust the air once the temps came up, as usual.


----------



## Ohlen Corbett (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm trying to get everything together to renovate an old fireplace with an insert, but in the meantime, I'll try them out on my grill/smoker.


----------



## Uconn411 (Oct 17, 2013)

Loved the free samples, worked very well.  Just ordered a green 100 count.


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 18, 2013)

I got my order of 100 earlier this week and have used them to "start" three fires so far.  Is it possible I got a bad batch?  Whether I have the door closed or cracked, I get a small/moderate flame for 3 or so minutes, then my Super Cedars just go out, leaving me with smoldering kindling and a firebox full of smoke.  Maybe it's because of all the hype on here but I am honestly extremely disappointed with this product.  Fatwood burns significantly hotter and longer for me than even 1/2 of a Super Cedar.

I have tried building top down and traditional "bottom up" fires with the same results, short lived, poor burn that can't even ignite tiny, very dry kindling, birch bark and small lodgepole pine splits.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 18, 2013)

Something is wrong for sure. I have used them for several seasons and they take off like gangbusters for me every time. What stove, chimney setup and wood are you using here.


----------



## pen (Oct 18, 2013)

BCC_Burner said:


> I got my order of 100 earlier this week and have used them to "start" three fires so far.  Is it possible I got a bad batch?  Whether I have the door closed or cracked, I get a small/moderate flame for 3 or so minutes, then my Super Cedars just go out, leaving me with smoldering kindling and a firebox full of smoke.  Maybe it's because of all the hype on here but I am honestly extremely disappointed with this product.  Fatwood burns significantly hotter and longer for me than even 1/2 of a Super Cedar.
> 
> I have tried building top down and traditional "bottom up" fires with the same results, short lived, poor burn that can't even ignite tiny, very dry kindling, birch bark and small lodgepole pine splits.



Dang, haven't heard of this happening ever!


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 18, 2013)

BCC_Burner said:


> I got my order of 100 earlier this week and have used them to "start" three fires so far.  Is it possible I got a bad batch?  Whether I have the door closed or cracked, I get a small/moderate flame for 3 or so minutes, then my Super Cedars just go out, leaving me with smoldering kindling and a firebox full of smoke.  Maybe it's because of all the hype on here but I am honestly extremely disappointed with this product.  Fatwood burns significantly hotter and longer for me than even 1/2 of a Super Cedar.
> 
> I have tried building top down and traditional "bottom up" fires with the same results, short lived, poor burn that can't even ignite tiny, very dry kindling, birch bark and small lodgepole pine splits.


Sounds like poor draft.  Were you able to get your draft problems worked out?


----------



## pen (Oct 18, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> Sounds like poor draft.  Were you able to get your draft problems worked out?



Take an old pie plate and throw a similar piece in it and burn it out in the yard and see if anything is different.


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 18, 2013)

The fact that my draft isn't the strongest may contribute, but prior to using Super Cedars I had very little trouble getting top down or bottom-up fires started using 2 pieces of fatwood.  I was expecting the Cedars to be an upgrade over the fatwood, but thus far they have performed significantly worse. 

I will be doing modifications to improve my draft a bit this weekend.  I should light one off in my fire pit to see how it burns there, but I am surprised.  Last night I even positioned the Cedar on a raised bed of sticks so it had airflow from the underside as well, lit two corners of it, watched it burn for a couple minutes, then smolder, smoke and eventually go out.


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow, the air sounds even thinner than I thought. Try it out of the stove like Pen suggested. I have never had one of these go out and can start some pretty sizable splits of fir with them alone.


----------



## USMC80 (Oct 18, 2013)

something ain't right there.  let us know the results


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, I'll do some testing this evening when I'm home from work.  I do believe these are as good as everyone claims, there are just too many rave reviews, but mine haven't been delivering on the hype.  Once they go out I can break them up with a poker and they glow, smolder and might send off a few flickering flames, then they just go right back to producing a lot of smoke.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 18, 2013)

BCC,

I am looking forward to solving this problem. How easy is it to break one in half with your fingers/hands?
Thomas


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Thomas.  It requires some force to break one in half, about what you would expect from the way they look and feel.  I'm not particularly strong and they break apart with a nice snap after they get loaded with a little force.

I'll report back tonight after burning a piece or two outside to see how they burn on their own.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 18, 2013)

BCC_Burner said:


> Thanks Thomas.  It requires some force to break one in half, about what you would expect from the way they look and feel.  I'm not particularly strong and they break apart with a nice snap after they get loaded with a little force.
> 
> I'll report back tonight after burning a piece or two outside to see how they burn on their own.


 Sounds like enough paraffin for sure. I cannot believe a bad draft would keep these from burning though. They have a rough edge on the top side which will help the light off quicker. I would love to see a video if you can supply one.


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't think it is draft either, because newspaper, and fatwood burn just fine from a cold start.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 18, 2013)

NWfuel said:


> Sounds like enough paraffin for sure. I cannot believe a bad draft would keep these from burning though. They have a rough edge on the top side which will help the light off quicker. I would love to see a video if you can supply one.


 Whoa,
7800 feet elev. with a bad draft could cause issues.
Thomas


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 18, 2013)

This a copy and paste from my draft related thread, but the general topography around my place is not conducive to strong drafts.

No dryer installed yet, no exhaust fans running either. I think some of it has to do with temperature and pressure gradients where I live. My house is very well sheltered by tall pine trees, so unless the wind is blowing I get little air movement across the top of my stack.

I am in a canyon bottom that is about 1/2-3/4 of a mile wide, with peaks on all sides that reach up to 10,000-11,500 feet. Especially on clear, calm evenings, like last night, where there is substantial snow cover up high I imagine we must get strong down drafts coming off the peaks and settling the cold into the bottom. Had an outdoor temp drop of about 12-14 degrees in one hour last night around nightfall.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 18, 2013)

NWfuel said:


> Whoa,
> 7800 feet elev. with a bad draft could cause issues.
> Thomas


 Do any members use Super Cedars at 7,800 elev? I feel foolish not knowing the performance at this altitude. I have been told in the past that they worked well at top of Mt Washington though. Someone once left them up there for a year and went back and reported they worked well.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 18, 2013)

BCC_Burner said:


> This a copy and paste from my draft related thread, but the general topography around my place is not conducive to strong drafts.
> 
> No dryer installed yet, no exhaust fans running either. I think some of it has to do with temperature and pressure gradients where I live. My house is very well sheltered by tall pine trees, so unless the wind is blowing I get little air movement across the top of my stack.
> 
> I am in a canyon bottom that is about 1/2-3/4 of a mile wide, with peaks on all sides that reach up to 10,000-11,500 feet. Especially on clear, calm evenings, like last night, where there is substantial snow cover up high I imagine we must get strong down drafts coming off the peaks and settling the cold into the bottom. Had an outdoor temp drop of about 12-14 degrees in one hour last night around nightfall.


 Sounds like heaven to me. Try this procedure, remove wrapper and hold puck in hand while INSIDE the firebox on edge. Light rough edge and watch the flame spread upward while turning puck to get 50% of edge burning before setting down on burn surface. This will give it a kick start hopefully.


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 18, 2013)

It's an absolutely gorgeous spot, but if I could make it perfect I would bolt 8 feet of Class A onto my existing chimney.  However, that will have to wait until I can buy a place instead of just renting.  I am almost positive we have members on here who use Super Cedars and live at 8000+ feet in Colorado.  Many mountain towns there are between 8500' and 9500'.


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 18, 2013)

It does take a few seconds for the supercedar to light off (in my limited experience with them) - using a butane bbq lighter and a 1/4 puck.  Before ever trying one, I sort of assumed they would ignite immediately as soon as the lighter flame touched it.  Not so, it takes a few seconds, but once they start, they burn strong and hot for several minutes.   Enough to get a mostly h/w fire rolling without cracking the door or messing around with it.  

Maybe a bad batch got to you?

BTW - sounds like a little piece of heaven where you live.....


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 18, 2013)

I definitely held the lighter to it for 10 or so seconds, ensuring it was fully lit.  I will try holding (while wearing a fireplace glove) and lighting a piece inside the stove before placing it down.  I'm definitely not trying to slag this product, I just want mine to burn like other people's.  All the advice is greatly appreciated, obviously my ultimate goal is to burn as cleanly and efficiently as possible given the constraints of my setup, and obviously faster, cleaner starting is a substantial part of that.


----------



## USMC80 (Oct 18, 2013)

odd, mine light as soon as the match/lighter hit it.  this is the first firestarter i've used where i didnt have to hold a lighter to it


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2013)

This almost sounds like oxygen starvation.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 18, 2013)

BCC_Burner said:


> I definitely held the lighter to it for 10 or so seconds, ensuring it was fully lit.  I will try lighting a piece in my hand before putting it into the stove.  I'm definitely not trying to slag this product, I just want mine to burn like other people's.  All the advice is greatly appreciated, obviously my ultimate goal is to burn as cleanly and efficiently as possible given the constraints of my setup, and obviously faster, cleaner starting is a substantial part of that.


 Please keep the puck INSIDE the stove when lighting


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 18, 2013)

Of course, revised my earlier post to reflect a safer/more responsible practice.


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2013)

Fog has descended on us and my wife was feeling chilly (in spite of it being 70F in the house) so I started a fire. No biggie, I wanted to test out the new door gasket anyway.

Oh, oh, no kindling!  No problem.  I loaded a couple 4" splits N/S, put 1/4 SuperCedar in between with a lonely 3" chunk of 2x4 that was all that was left in the kindling bin plus some bark shavings. Then I put another couple of splits a couple inches apart on top facing E/W. Lit the SC and away she went.  First fire of the season. This pic is 5 minutes after ignition. Who needs kindling when you have dry wood and SuperCedars?




Now I better bring in a box of kindling. Let the season begin.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 21, 2013)

BCC_Burner said:


> I definitely held the lighter to it for 10 or so seconds, ensuring it was fully lit.  I will try holding (while wearing a fireplace glove) and lighting a piece inside the stove before placing it down.  I'm definitely not trying to slag this product, I just want mine to burn like other people's.  All the advice is greatly appreciated, obviously my ultimate goal is to burn as cleanly and efficiently as possible given the constraints of my setup, and obviously faster, cleaner starting is a substantial part of that.


 BCC,
Received feed back from a source today that he uses Super Cedar often in the 6,500-7,800 elevation with no issues. I would expect the Super Cedar to perform well into the 10,000 ft range. Hopefully BCC will report back soon.

Thomas


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 21, 2013)

Burning one in my fire pit revealed that the Super Cedar was burning as they should.  Maybe with slightly less ferocity than at sea level, but still a good long, hot burn that got a campfire started easily.  

I mentioned it in my smoke spillage thread, but I climbed up on the roof this weekend and it appears that my landlord had the chimney cap wrapped in windowscreen fine mesh that was largely clogged and suffocating the fire.  This super fine mesh was not visible under a wrap of slightly larger (1/8'' mesh) that he had put on top of it.  Removing this preposterously fine mesh allowed me to get a nice burn out of the stove and my Super Cedar.  Another satisfied customer.


----------



## USMC80 (Oct 21, 2013)

BCC_Burner said:


> Burning one in my fire pit revealed that the Super Cedar was burning as they should.  Maybe with slightly less ferocity than at sea level, but still a good long, hot burn that got a campfire started easily.
> 
> I mentioned it in my smoke spillage thread, but I climbed up on the roof this weekend and it appears that my landlord had the chimney cap wrapped in windowscreen fine mesh that was largely clogged and suffocating the fire.  This super fine mesh was not visible under a wrap of slightly larger (1/8'' mesh) that he had put on top of it.  Removing this preposterously fine mesh allowed me to get a nice burn out of the stove and my Super Cedar.  Another satisfied customer.



Glad to hear the problem is solved


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 21, 2013)

BCC_Burner said:


> ...my landlord had the chimney cap wrapped in windowscreen fine mesh that was largely clogged and suffocating the fire. This super fine mesh was not visible under a wrap of slightly larger (1/8'' mesh) that he had put on top of it.



I'm surprised he didn't cover that 1/8" with a 3rd layer of sheet metal.  Sheesh.    

Curious - why did the fatwood perform better under these conditions?  Anyway glad you got that chimney cap situation resolved.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 21, 2013)

Good to hear the cause was found.  I was scratching my head thinking... "How could this be?"


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 21, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> I'm surprised he didn't cover that 1/8" with a 3rd layer of sheet metal.  Sheesh.
> 
> Curious - why did the fatwood perform better under these conditions?  Anyway glad you got that chimney cap situation resolved.


 The fatwood pitch burns like plastic in my opinion. It does not require a lot of oxygen once ignited.


----------



## timusp40 (Oct 21, 2013)

Bought a box of them last year and could not be more satisfied. Put in your small kindling (splits) with a chuck of Super Cedar, strike a match and your done. Fantastic product. I gave too many of them out as stocking stuffers. Going to have to order more.
Take care,
Tim


----------



## 2stoveshome (Oct 22, 2013)

Got my free sample pack last week.  Super Cedar worked really well.  I used the whole super cedar first and first started without any smoke.  I tried half cedar the next time, it worked really well as well.  I ordered 100 pack right away after that.  :-D  Another satisfied customer.
I do have one question about super cedar.  Did any of you use it to start the fire with wood pellets in the pellet basket?  I used to use the gel when starting fire in a pellet basket.  It requires lots of gel to start the fire.  Now seeing the power of super cedar...I am wondering if top down approach will work with wood pellet in the pellet basket.  The firewood I ordered this year seems to be not as seasoned as I was told.  I may need to use wood pellet to get a quick fire every evening.
thanks,
Donald


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 22, 2013)

Had a great fire started last night with 1/3 of a Super Cedar, a handful of bark and some medium pine splits.  Took off so well that after about 10 minutes I shut the damper down to about 2/3rd's open and took a stroll around the block with a beer.  Came home to a warm house and a beautiful fire about 30 minutes later.  

The reason the fatwood seemed to perform better too is that by the time I started using Super Cedars the screen was already quite clogged.  It got worse with each passing fire.


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 22, 2013)

NWfuel said:


> The fatwood pitch burns like plastic in my opinion. It does not require a lot of oxygen once ignited.





BCC_Burner said:


> The reason the fatwood seemed to perform better too is that by the time I started using Super Cedars the screen was already quite clogged. It got worse with each passing fire.



Thanks guys for the sanity checks.

4 fires started now each with 1/4 puck.  So far so good.  The outside fire pit is calling me now too (bit of snow falling today, overnight freezing, lots of stuff to burn up) so I'll probably use one out there too just for fun.


----------



## 2stoveshome (Oct 29, 2013)

2stoveshome said:


> Got my free sample pack last week.  Super Cedar worked really well.  I used the whole super cedar first and first started without any smoke.  I tried half cedar the next time, it worked really well as well.  I ordered 100 pack right away after that.  :-D  Another satisfied customer.
> I do have one question about super cedar.  Did any of you use it to start the fire with wood pellets in the pellet basket?  I used to use the gel when starting fire in a pellet basket.  It requires lots of gel to start the fire.  Now seeing the power of super cedar...I am wondering if top down approach will work with wood pellet in the pellet basket.  The firewood I ordered this year seems to be not as seasoned as I was told.  I may need to use wood pellet to get a quick fire every evening.



I got my 100 pack and used it with the pellet basket last week.  Being cheap....I broke one super cedar into 8 piece and use 4 of them to start the fire with pellets in the pellet basket. (Put four of them in a line with short distance between them).  I did not use kindling wood at all.  Fire started without issue although it took about 30-45 minutes to get the fire in whole burning state.  No draft/smoke problem.  Very happy with the result.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 2, 2013)

OHHHH, man, ordered online and then did a search on this site.  Let's see, check in the box.  No Search: check, No discount: Check, My fault: Check, Stupid on my behalf: Check.  Live and learn.  Sent an email to the company but I cannot blame them for anything.


----------



## metalsped (Nov 2, 2013)

Just sent my email off to see what this is all about. Look forward to seeing how awesome these things are. thanks


----------



## Paul L (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent an email two weeks ago.   No response, no samples.  Looks like a great product though.


----------



## isipwater (Nov 2, 2013)

I got my two samples and broke them into several pieces.  I can break each puck into about 6 pieces and one small bit does the job!  I have also tried fatwood with less desirable results than the Super Cedars.


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 2, 2013)

Paul L said:


> Sent an email two weeks ago.   No response, no samples.  Looks like a great product though.


 Should of received them by now! How about we get your ship to info again and I will give it another try. This seems to happen once a year
Thomas


----------



## Gunny (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey NWfuel, I just want to say thanks for extending me the discount even though you didn't have to.


----------



## Nutmeg Warrior (Nov 6, 2013)

I just received my box of super cedars which I ordered after having great luck with the free samples. Free samples are smart business by the way.  These starters are exactly what I needed. I have a big cat stove that normally takes a long time to get going from a cold start. And I do a lot of cold starts with my busy schedule. Super cedars are saving me so much time. I get up to temp faster and the cat lights off earlier. Thanks and keep making them.


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 10, 2013)

Gunny said:


> Hey NWfuel, I just want to say thanks for extending me the discount even though you didn't have to.


 Your welcome, we try to extend the discount to all hearth.com members even when the discount is not asked for. Way less work to do it ahead of time then to go back and adjust.

Hope all members who have requested the free samples have received them. If not please email us and see whats up!

Thomas


----------



## Paul L (Nov 10, 2013)

NWfuel said:


> Your welcome, we try to extend the discount to all hearth.com members even when the discount is not asked for. Way less work to do it ahead of time then to go back and adjust.
> 
> Hope all members who have requested the free samples have received them. If not please email us and see whats up!
> 
> Thomas



Thanks Thomas.  I have received my samples and love your product.  It's great that you can easily break off the size you need for a particular fire.  You have acquired a new customer for a couple pucks and less than $3 shipping.   You guys do it right.


----------



## BurningBrutus (Nov 10, 2013)

NWfuel said:


> Your welcome, we try to extend the discount to all hearth.com members even when the discount is not asked for. Way less work to do it ahead of time then to go back and adjust.
> 
> Hope all members who have requested the free samples have received them. If not please email us and see whats up!
> 
> Thomas



HI Thomas, how do i go about getting free samples, i would love to try them out

thank you


----------



## fossil (Nov 10, 2013)

Go here:

http://www.supercedar.com/

The free sample thing isn't mentioned on his website, but if you e-mail him your mailing address and mention Hearth.com, they'll be on the way to you.


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 10, 2013)

I just got a box of 100.  That's the best buy.  With what I still have from last year, it should last through this season and next, and I build a new fire every day. If you just use them at home, get the "green" option.  No need to have each piece individually wrapped and it's more convenient to use.


----------



## Paul L (Nov 10, 2013)

The only thing I didn't care for was the shrink wrap.   100 Green on the way ... perfect.

Thomas do you folks have these placed in any retail locations or are you 100% web based?  Just curious ... this product is so much better than anything available on retail shelves around here.


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 10, 2013)

Paul L said:


> Thomas do you folks have these placed in any retail locations or are you 100% web based? Just curious ... this product is so much better than anything available on retail shelves around here.


I'm sure Thomas will answer this, but I have seen them online under various other names.  Usually at just under $2 each when bought individually.  Direct, bulk is the way to go for sure.


----------



## metalsped (Nov 10, 2013)

Tested one of the sample discs on my burn in fire... works really well! Need to check the site for pricing now. Thanks for the samples... very few companies are willing to do such things these days. It does not go unnoticed, or unappreciated.


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 10, 2013)

Paul L said:


> The only thing I didn't care for was the shrink wrap.   100 Green on the way ... perfect.
> 
> Thomas do you folks have these placed in any retail locations or are you 100% web based?  Just curious ... this product is so much better than anything available on retail shelves around here.


Paul,
Under the Super Cedar label our product is not available in many areas at the retail level. Hearth.com members get the best deal for our product by purchasing through our online store www.supercedar.com. We are also happy to invoice hearth.com members if they prefer to pay by check. Just email us at info@supercedar.com tell us what you want and they are on the way. We love the hearth.com members and the guys that run it.
Thomas


----------



## jaychino415 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Lara and Thomas  for the SuperCedar samples. Just  got  the in the mail  today.


----------



## luv2byte (Nov 16, 2013)

These things are awesome!  I've been giving away pucks at work when coworkers ask me about what we use for our fires love them!


----------



## BurningBrutus (Nov 16, 2013)

I just received mine yesterday and used my first one today.  I broke one in half.  Put 2 large splits in to the left and to the right of it, put a piece on top so the flame would hit it with air still getting in.  Lit the puck, then i completely loaded the stove up.  In 20 min i had a wonderful fire going.  I will be ordering a case of 100 and never use kindling again.  I love them, thank you very much for the samples!


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Nov 16, 2013)

How do you get the discount applied when ordering on the website? I received the samples a week ago and would like to purchase, but no mention of what the discount code is for hearth.com members.


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 16, 2013)

Phoenix Hatchling said:


> How do you get the discount applied when ordering on the website? I received the samples a week ago and would like to purchase, but no mention of what the discount code is for hearth.com members.


(hearth13) in the discount field.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 17, 2013)

I know this has been mentioned many many times before but oh well.  I want to thank NWfuel for the order of super cedars that my girlfriend received from me to our home.  As most of you already know I am in Afghanistan with the Marines and ordered 100 super cedars from the website.  My girlfriend @ home received them and I explained how to use them.  I also told here about this website and how the members swear by them.  She, reluctantly, has just started burning a small amount of wood at night as our dogs (2) American Bulldogs both stay in my large outbuilding heated by a wood burner.  This woman has always had a hard time with starting fires, more kindling than wood half the time to get it going. Talked to her yesterday and by god NO KINDLING!  Her words "these things are awesome".  The most amazing thing is, she did it with only 1/2 of a puck.  I just wanted to convey a happy and lifelong customer.  Thanks again!  For any new members out there considering a purchase, pony up and you will see for yourself!


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 17, 2013)

Gunny said:


> The most amazing thing is, she did it with only 1/2 of a puck.


Soon she'll be down to 1/4 puck.

Take care over there, get back safe, Gunny!


----------



## Sully (Nov 17, 2013)

Got my sample than order 72 next day. Got here in three days. Works awesome. Makes fire starting idiot proof


----------



## dmmoss51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I received these samples and they are great!  I will be ordering a winter's worth shortly.  Now what to do with all these newpapers I've been saving?


----------



## DMB (Nov 22, 2013)

The free sample idea is most likely making a killing!  I'd be absolutely shocked if anyone admitted that they asked for a free sample and didn't turn around and order at least 36 of these.  Incredible product!


----------



## dmmoss51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I ended up ordering 100... think I will only go through about 30 a year since I would only use for cold starts and you don't need a whole puck each time.  But the price per on a 100 is soooo much better!  I guess I have a 3 year supply unless i start using them for camping too.


----------



## Waxhaw Brad (Dec 9, 2013)

I see they offer them unwrapped.  I wonder if the wax will dry out over time if I order 100 (400 fires worth) without the wrapping?


----------



## Sprinter (Dec 9, 2013)

Waxhaw Brad said:


> I see they offer them unwrapped.  I wonder if the wax will dry out over time if I order 100 (400 fires worth) without the wrapping?


Mine are about 15 months old now.  Seem fresh as ever.


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 9, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> Mine are about 15 months old now.  Seem fresh as ever.


I had a customer that told me he has left his outside for at least 7 years now alongside his garage.
They still work every time !


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 9, 2013)

Waxhaw Brad said:


> I see they offer them unwrapped.  I wonder if the wax will dry out over time if I order 100 (400 fires worth) without the wrapping?



That is no problem that we have found. We have some of the wrapped and not wrapped. Both work wonderful.


----------



## dmmoss51 (Dec 10, 2013)

I got the unwrapped ones, partially because I am cheap and partially becasue they are "green"  No issues here but of course they are pretty new.  Boy do they make starting a new fire easy.  Didn't get home from work soon enough last night.  Put three medium size splits in the stove with a 1/4 super cedar between them near the air supply and it took off very fast!


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 10, 2013)

I brought 1 home this weekend to share with someone who was asking about them.  Could be another customer in the pipeline.  

I will say the batch I got takes a couple seconds to light (which kinda surprises me - this may be normal, but I've heard others say they practically light themselves when they see the flame coming ).  But in any case, they do light up, stay lit, and work great.


----------



## Adamkyr (Dec 10, 2013)

I have to wonder about the sneaky business practices - they give you 2 free samples and, they are just so darned good, that there is almost no way anyone can resist ordering more ;-).  I think there must be something addicting in these things!

My order for 100 was in before I even cracked the wrapper on the 2nd sample!  Thanks for the great product!


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 10, 2013)

Adamkyr said:


> I have to wonder about the sneaky business practices -



Diabolical - it's like a pyramid scheme - they hook us, then have us handing out samples and doing the sales pitch for them 

Of course I'm just kidding - all this activity is just the result of a good product (with a good company behind it) selling itself.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah I give them to folks and they love'em.


----------



## Waxhaw Brad (Dec 10, 2013)

My samples are on their way.  I can't wait to try them and compare them to the "dynamite" starters that I bought locally.


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 10, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> Diabolical - it's like a pyramid scheme - they hook us, then have us handing out samples and doing the sales pitch for them
> 
> Of course I'm just kidding - all this activity is just the result of a good product (with a good company behind it) selling itself.


Just a update on the "Giving to friends" We are now placing 2 extra Super Cedars in every 100 ct  that have a special GOLD label with a code for a discount. This should take a little pressure off giving your stash away.
Gretchen


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 10, 2013)

That is a great idea Gretchen.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 10, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> I brought 1 home this weekend to share with someone who was asking about them.  Could be another customer in the pipeline.
> 
> I will say the batch I got takes a couple seconds to light (which kinda surprises me - this may be normal, but I've heard others say they practically light themselves when they see the flame coming ).  But in any case, they do light up, stay lit, and work great.



I carry a box of them in the car at all times; summer and winter. Never know when the time comes to pass out a couple of samples. I just hope Thomas gets extra business from this.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 10, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> I brought 1 home this weekend to share with someone who was asking about them.  Could be another customer in the pipeline.
> 
> I will say the batch I got takes a couple seconds to light (which kinda surprises me - this may be normal, but I've heard others say they practically light themselves when they see the flame coming ).  But in any case, they do light up, stay lit, and work great.



I have had some that took a few more seconds to light off but once lit, they do their thing. The ones that seemed to light off a bit slower seemed to be a bit more compressed and when breaking them, we did not get as much "dust" or chaff. Either way is fine with me.


----------



## Adamkyr (Dec 10, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Just a update on the "Giving to friends" We are now placing 2 extra Super Cedars in every 100 ct  that have a special GOLD label with a code for a discount. This should take a little pressure off giving your stash away.
> Gretchen



That was one of the first things I noticed when I opened my order - all kidding aside, you guys are doing it right!  Get them out there through the free samples and now the new Gold Labeled ones, and they sell themselves!


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 10, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I have had some that took a few more seconds to light off but once lit, they do their thing. The ones that seemed to light off a bit slower seemed to be a bit more compressed and when breaking them, we did not get as much "dust" or chaff. Either way is fine with me.


Thanks Backwoods for the sanity check.  Yeah one way or the other, still a great product...


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 10, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Just a update on the "Giving to friends" We are now placing 2 extra Super Cedars in every 100 ct  that have a special GOLD label with a code for a discount. This should take a little pressure off giving your stash away.
> Gretchen


What a great idea - you guys are really tuned in.  Hope my comment didn't sound whiny - I like helping someone get a better wood burning experience, so giving 1 or 2 away is kind of a nice feeling.  You folks adding a couple to the box is at the very least a nice way to say thanks to your customers.


----------



## 2stoveshome (Dec 10, 2013)

Since both my wife and I work, we only run our stove few hours a day during week day.  I use half super cedar to start 6 piece BIObricks in my insert everyday and it works out well for us.  I set it up in the morning and my wife can just light the super cedar when she gets back from work in the afternoon.  Got my 100 pack in late October and decide to order another 100 with the discount code.  But....10% discount using code (hearth13) does not seem to work now.  I got "Sorry, this is no longer a valid discount coupon"...Any one ran into the same problem as I do?


----------



## mayfly-1970 (Dec 11, 2013)

I was online about to order another huge box of Fatwood from LLBean and came across these "magic biscuits"- I requested a sample over a month ago- no reply or product.  LLBean doesn't sell magic biscuits, but they do reply to emails and send product in a timely fashion.  Makes me wonder... 

Shucks, I was really hoping to join the Super Cedar hype.


----------



## Adamkyr (Dec 11, 2013)

mayfly-1970 said:


> I was online about to order another huge box of Fatwood from LLBean and came across these "magic biscuits"- I requested a sample over a month ago- no reply or product.  LLBean doesn't sell magic biscuits, but they do reply to emails and send product in a timely fashion.  Makes me wonder...
> 
> Shucks, I was really hoping to join the Super Cedar hype.




Unusual - When I requested my samples, there was an email reply within a day and they arrived quite soon after.  My order for 100 arrived within a week.  I would suggest a follow up email - I would be willing to bet that you will get a reply, a few samples, and be placing an order very soon after!


----------



## NWfuel (Dec 11, 2013)

2stoveshome said:


> Since both my wife and I work, we only run our stove few hours a day during week day.  I use half super cedar to start 6 piece BIObricks in my insert everyday and it works out well for us.  I set it up in the morning and my wife can just light the super cedar when she gets back from work in the afternoon.  Got my 100 pack in late October and decide to order another 100 with the discount code.  But....10% discount using code (hearth13) does not seem to work now.  I got "Sorry, this is no longer a valid discount coupon"...Any one ran into the same problem as I do?


 We are offering free Kevlar sewn fireplace gloves at this time with your order of 100. We will give the 10% off instead if you request in the message field.


----------



## NWfuel (Dec 11, 2013)

mayfly-1970 said:


> I was online about to order another huge box of Fatwood from LLBean and came across these "magic biscuits"- I requested a sample over a month ago- no reply or product.  LLBean doesn't sell magic biscuits, but they do reply to emails and send product in a timely fashion.  Makes me wonder...
> 
> Shucks, I was really hoping to join the Super Cedar hype.


 Mayfly, I received your email this morning and cannot find your name in our records. I do recall your request awhile back. We will send out today !
Thomas


----------



## Jags (Dec 11, 2013)

Adamkyr said:


> I have to wonder about the sneaky business practices - they give you 2 free samples and, they are just so darned good, that there is almost no way anyone can resist ordering more ;-)



Its been working for crack dealers for years.

"Super Cedars - the crack of the hearth industry"


----------



## Adamkyr (Dec 11, 2013)

[quote="Jags, post: 1598968, member: 766"
"Super Cedars - the crack of the hearth industry"[/quote]

Hmmmm - next redesign of the packaging should include this as the new Super Cedar motto!!


----------



## 2stoveshome (Dec 14, 2013)

NWfuel said:


> We are offering free Kevlar sewn fireplace gloves at this time with your order of 100. We will give the 10% off instead if you request in the message field.


Thanks for the info.  Will order soon.  :-D


----------



## mayfly-1970 (Dec 15, 2013)

NWfuel said:


> Mayfly, I received your email this morning and cannot find your name in our records. I do recall your request awhile back. We will send out today !
> Thomas



I got the samples, thanks.  I built two fires and ordered a box of 100.  I am so glad I did not buy that fatwood.  Your product is superior in every way, I can not believe how easy it is to get it lighted.  I have fought with lighting fatwood for the last time.  

The flame does not seem as hot/intense as the resin (burning like a plastic bag) from fatwood, but it does the job and produces none of the black smoke, which always concerned me.  Your product has to be better for my very hungry Napoleon NZ6000 fireplace system.

BTW, fireplace gloves were on my Christmas list.  Thanks Santa ;-)


----------



## Hobie (Dec 24, 2013)

just starting my first fire using these.

all i can say is wow. very nice!

no more fatwood for me


----------



## hoss1962 (Dec 25, 2013)

I tried them for the first time last year there awesome I ordered a case of a 100 before Woodburning season started anybody who wants to give these a try they won't regret it


----------



## richg (Dec 26, 2013)

NWfuel said:


> Hello to all !
> 
> Every year around the start of Autumn Super Cedar offers free samples to NEW MEMBERS! Email your physical ship to address and your samples are on the way, forstarts@aol.com.
> 
> ...



This is my first year using Super Cedars, and they are simply outstanding. They light right up and burn hot and long.


----------



## num1hitter (Jan 6, 2014)

The discount code did not work when I went to order this evening.  Is there still a 10% discount for hearth members?


----------



## NWfuel (Jan 7, 2014)

num1hitter said:


> The discount code did not work when I went to order this evening.  Is there still a 10% discount for hearth members?


 At this time we still have fireplace gloves available for free when you order 100 ct cases. Request your size in the message field. XL,L,M,S.

We will be offering a new 10% code in a few weeks.


----------



## NWfuel (Jan 27, 2014)

We are out of the FREE fireplace gloves at this time. Hearth members can enjoy the 10% off though by entering the "hearth14" in the discount voucher field.
Thomas


----------

